# 499 New Holland power requirements



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

I know that it is recommended for 60hp, but is that just for weight reasons? I would like to mount one on the front of a 80-90 pto hp tractor and pull my old 495. We do pull a 495 with a 5055E deere (45 pto hp) Still working on the concept of the mount. Ideas/thoughts welcome on that. I would like to power the 499 hydraulically with a crankshaft mounted front pump. Has anyone done this? I can't be the first with this idea. Thanks,


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Most front axles wouldn't hold up very well to 12ft haybine being carried on them. 80-90 PTO range. I know a lot of people will jump on and say " Well, what about loaders and a full load?" Answer: I see an awful lot of repaired front ends on that size tractor. Also, it's not a constant load. 
Now, assuming you make a dolly to carry the majority of the load there will be other issues. Occasionally losing the ability to steer being a major one. I think the combined weight of the two haybine along with the PTO requirements will leave you about 30 HP short. Most tandem haybine setups work best with the NH bidirectional tractors. A self propelled windrower header on one end and a center pivot on the other. Moving to a tandem disc.moeer setup would require even greater HP.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If your already mowing 12 foot, get a 13 foot discbine and end the grief now. I've pulled my NH1431 with a stock Oliver 1855 diesel. Was a little short in poop but you'd be short with 90hp and a discbine at times as well as trying to run two 12 foot sickle machines with the same horsepower.

hillside hay also brings up a few very good points, steering would definitely be an issue on wet grass, transfer more weight to the front and so you can steer and wear the front end out faster, don't transfer enough weight and steer with the rear brakes all the time especially on side hills.

495's were pretty good mowers in their day, I wore out the first one and had a second well on its way to being wore out when we quit milking cows, the NH499 is a big step up though with the dual sickle drives. Seemed to always knock rubber bushings out or broke the grade 8 bolt in the 495 sickle.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Cornykid said:


> I know that it is recommended for 60hp, but is that just for weight reasons? I would like to mount one on the front of a 80-90 pto hp tractor and pull my old 495. We do pull a 495 with a 5055E deere (45 pto hp) Still working on the concept of the mount. Ideas/thoughts welcome on that. I would like to power the 499 hydraulically with a crankshaft mounted front pump. Has anyone done this? I can't be the first with this idea. Thanks,


Not worth the expense and labour. If you really want to do it buy a tractor that has it already. But you'll be well short on power. In Europe, where they use the 3 mowers (2 in the back & 1 in the Front) this is done with tractors between 150 & 200hp so you can see how short on hp you'll be.


----------



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. So what type/size of discbine should I be looking for? With the 495's we are cutting at about 5-5.5mph, but I am able to cut with the 45hp 5055E. I'm just looking for a way to speed up our slowest part of making feed. Thanks again


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

The only way for speed is with a disc machine, either straight or conditioner then you can go as fast as you want. Going wide with a disc conditioner requires power and changing back and forth between 540 and 1000 rpm, so 9 or 10 feet will be what you a limited to unless you have a dedicated tractor for said machine.


----------



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks again for the responses. Once again on the HP requirements now for the discbine, is it the weight or the power? Could I pull a 12' discbine with the 2840 or 1755 I have? All I have ever used was a haybine, so sorry for so many questions. I have all types of terrain, but not to hilly.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

A 1755 might handle a 12 footer like a New Idea, my NH1431 is 13 footer and I mowed maybe thirty acres with our 1855, made the coal roll but I was also running 5th Over so maybe 10mph or a little better. 1755 and 1855 are same engines I think, smoke screw could be turned in on the 1755.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I used my 10' 4" New Holland 1411 on a Deere 2755 this spring (~75 PTO HP). I was limited to 4-4.5 MPH, and it was pushing the temp uncomfortably high.


----------



## Cornykid (Jul 24, 2011)

From what I can find out, it looks like the new idea and vermeer mowers have the least power requirements for the mower conditioners. I do have a New Holland dealer close, otherwise everything is 3 hours minimum away. So I guess I am looking for suggestions on what disc mower conditioner I could run with the said tractors. Thanks again.


----------



## dichey73 (Aug 8, 2021)

Referiing to the right side left side....are your referreing to the front of the incomoing part of the swather or behind it.....


----------



## AndyH359 (Jan 3, 2012)

mlappin said:


> A 1755 might handle a 12 footer like a New Idea, my NH1431 is 13 footer and I mowed maybe thirty acres with our 1855, made the coal roll but I was also running 5th Over so maybe 10mph or a little better. 1755 and 1855 are same engines I think, smoke screw could be turned in on the 1755.


Here in Western PA running a 1755 in 5th Over would either 1) bust a front axle or 2) bust your kidney due to the lumpy fields and groundhog holes regardless of what you were pulling behind it.


----------

